# Any ideas?



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

This is a perfect Willow Fork however it is too large to be in its current state. What should I do any ideas?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Please excuse the triple photos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Whittle it down to. A size you're comfortable with shape it to your liking.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Mail it to me! LOL


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

With a fork that size you can do most anything you want!

You could print a template off the forum and if you have a good rasp, have at it!

Sure it takes a while but it's very satisfying.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Since you have so much wood to work with maybe a large frame with a full grip and palmswell like on Pocket Predator style slingshots?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Here's what I decided on. I dried the fork in the microwave then proceeded to work the wood down to shape. Here's what I ended up with, it is a chunky PFS.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I am still sanding. The fork is currently at 100 grit and I'm going to work it down to 1000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

That is a very chunky pfs. But I like it. They work fine but you have to be a bit more careful to send over forks than with thinner pfs.


----------

